# LARGE families in Hong Kong?



## etobin (Mar 8, 2008)

We may be relocating to Hong Kong with a job that does not offer expat school expenses as part of the package.
1. Is it realistic to raise a family of 8 in Hong Kong? Do you know of any restrictions, laws, rules that would affect us?

2. With no school expenses covered, private schools seem pricey for 6 children. Other recommendations? 

3. We live a simple life in United States: no maids, social clubs, or fancy lifestyle choices. We play outside, go to the library, ride bikes... Recommendations? Comments?

Thanks!!!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! That is a large family - eight children or six children plus parents?

Does the package include housing or a tremendously large housing allowance? Hong Kong is one of the most crowded cities in the world, and I think just finding an adequate place to live with such a large family would be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## etobin (Mar 8, 2008)

*LARGE FAMILY in Hong Kong*

Six children plus parents. In the states, a very modest three-bedroom house works out fine for us.

Don't know if there will be housing or a housing allowance included. If negotiable, what would a reasonable housing allowance be?

Any thoughts on schools?

Thanks.



synthia said:


> Welcome to the forum! That is a large family - eight children or six children plus parents?
> 
> Does the package include housing or a tremendously large housing allowance? Hong Kong is one of the most crowded cities in the world, and I think just finding an adequate place to live with such a large family would be prohibitively expensive.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I did some searching, and there still are some public government English-medium schools. I also found this quote for Hong Kong International School:

Finances: In the 2007-2008 school year, about 94% of the School’s income derives from tuition and fees. Annual tuition rates are as follows: primary-grade 5: $16,142; grades 6-8: $16,761; grades 9-11: $18,644; and grade 12: $18,708. There is an application fee of $1,500. In addition, the School requires payment of annual capital fees or debenture. (All fees are quoted in U.S. dollars.)

So your minimum costs would be around US$100,000 per year for this private school.

I also found this in an article:

Comparing the cost of renting an unfurnished three bedroom apartment, ECA’s data shows that Hong Kong is by far the most expensive city, with an apartment in a popular expatriate area costing approximately US$8,592 per month on average," said Lee Quane, General Manager of ECA in Hong Kong. “That's 17 per cent more expensive than the average rental price in Tokyo, which ranked second in the survey, and 150 per cent more expensive than 15th placed Singapore."


----------

